# moving embryos to new clinic



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi, me and my husband are looking to have our first FET soon, however we we not happy with the clinic we used for our IVF and want to transfer the embryos from that clinic to another clinic. has anyone ever done this? and what was your experience like? was it a long process? how much did it cost if anything to move them?

TIA x


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,

Yes, I've moved my embryos from one London clinic to another.

We used the provider the clinic recommend, kynisi.  It cost £114.00 directly to Kynisi. 

We had to pay for new embryo storage at the recieving clinic. 

Basically I contacted my existing clinic, said I want to remove my embryos. I cannot recall if the clinic charged an admin fee for the removal of the embryos.

You'll need to complete a bit of paperwork and do a bit of admin to inform the various parties as to what you want, but once that's done the clinics and Kynisi did it all. I would say the whole process took around 3 weeks but the actual transfer only took one day, it's just the paperwork and coordination that takes time.

Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

thank you for replying, that's really useful to know. was kynisi the company who actually moved the embryos?.... 

the clinic we are moving to have said that they will provide us with the equipment and we can collect and move ourselves if we want to which i think we will, or theres an option to use a service to transfer from one to the other. 

Just want them moved now so that we can start our FET

lovely to see you had success with your FET's, congratulations...


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi... we moved ours. Admin was done by the two clinics , then we moved our precious cargo in a suitcase with 'freezer' inside. We actually walked between clinics. It couldn't have been easier!


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi 
Yes Kynisi moved them before us as I was lazy and couldn't be bothered to arrange equipment myself and do it all.

Good luck,I'm sure it'll go smooth xx


----------



## zoom666666 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi - we also moved our embryos ourselves.  We borrowed the container from one clinic and had to make sure we returned it on the same day. Be warned the containers are large!


----------

